# Brother MFC-240-C, won't print Cyan no errors



## zim63 (Mar 1, 2008)

My Brother MFC-240C, has just stopped printing Cyan. 
I am recieving no errors, I have cleaned the printhead at least 10 times, and I have changed the cyan ink cartridge with a new one, even though it felt like it was not empty. 
Any Ideas?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you using Brother ink?


----------



## zim63 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the response. 
I am NOT using brother ink. I was hoping this was not the problem.

I have changed all of the colors, but not the black so far. only the cyan is acting up.

jim


----------



## zim63 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm confused... Is is really that simple, I will need to use brother ink, 
Do I need to clean something first?

thanks
jim


----------



## flyingejk51 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am having the same problem with a MPC215C. no cyan, am using non brother ink and have swapped 2 new cartridges and cleaned head countless times, still looking for a solution


----------



## zim63 (Mar 1, 2008)

Heres what seemed to work for me:
1. I replaced the compatable cyan cartridge with a genuine brother. They are not the same. I have NOT changed the other colors, I am still running compatables.
2. I never turn the power off anymore. I believe this is the key, but I am not absolutely sure of this. However I have NOT had the problem since I did these 2 things. 

I would appreciate knowing what you did to solve the problem, after you solve it. 

Jim


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Leaving the printer unplugged prevents it from doing the maintenance cleaning and will clog the heads over long periods of time. And that is even worst when using non-brother inks since they make the cleaning process less effective.


----------



## mjdk (May 18, 2011)

hi dear friend.
i have the same problem.
my cyan color failed from last day.
i charged cartridge and then few day the cyan color failed to print.
please help me.....
thanks a lot


----------



## mjdk (May 18, 2011)

any person can helppppppppppppppppppppp???


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi mjdk, 


I recommend creating a new post when you have a problem, to respect the original poster.


To answer your question, you can try to do cleanings by pressing the INK button and choosing test print, print quality.

You may have to do multiple cleanings to resolve this issue.


----------



## Steve Susta (Feb 23, 2012)

Had same problem when printer hadnt been used for long time. Problem was that ink had dried up in print head. Solved problem by taking an empty ink cartdridge and drilling a small hole high in the side and using a syringe filling 1/2 way with rubbing alcohol (available in any drugstore). Put some scotch tape over drilled hole. Inserted and removed cartridge about 10 times which triggers a cleaning cycke each time. Let it sit overnight and repeated cycle. Then tried test sheets and repeated a few times and started getting erratic print blocks eventually getting full blocks cleaning after each print. When print color started to fade it indicated all dried ink had dissolved at which point I inserted a new cyan cartridge and ran through a few print cycles and got full test print blocks on all colors. A bit of work for a day or two but it worked for me and might work for you. Good Luck.


----------

